# Conflicts with Locked Event



## mdewitt (Sep 21, 2006)

On my ViP622 I have locked out all of the 9000 numbered channels because they are all mapped down to also appear in the lower numbers. None of the events in the schedule show that they are "Locked Events" since my recordings are scheduled to use the lower channel numbers and not the 9000s. If I try to restore an event that is in a priority conflict with another, the Restore Conflict screen comes up and says that there is a conflict with a "Locked Event" so I cannot see what event I'm skipping in order to do the restore.

My best guess is that even though the event is scheduled to record on the lower numbered channel, that is not locked, the guide sees it as the mapped down 9000 channel in disguise and says that it is locked.

This has been going on forever and I searched the forum and cannot find a definite answer. Can anyone confirm my suspicion? If so, would you consider this a bug or just a consequence of locking out mapped channels?

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I think I understand what you are saying... and I actually seem to remember seeing times when channels I didn't even have were showing up in search results... so I suspect the mechanism for conflict resolution is also still seeing locked/hidden channels too.

The glitch in the firmware not withstanding... Is there a reason to lock out the 9000 channels? I get why people lock out channels they don't want to watch... but in your case it seems like you aren't locking out channels you don't watch, but rather are just locking out the 9000 numbers.

A better way to effect this, to me, would be making your own favorites list and not adding anything but the mapdown channels to it... that way you accomplish the result of not seeing the 9000 channels and don't compete with the conflict resolution glitch that still sees the locked duplicates.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Good advice. That is really the function of the favorites list. I have one favorite that has all the channels that I would possibly watch, leaving out the SD versions, and the reduntant ones, and no music channels such as Sirius. I also use this as a quick way to see if there are any new channels added.
Then I have one for just the most watched channels especially that I would watch at night, leaving out the likes of MTV, any PI channels (except Link) etc... That makes a very manageable list when I want a snapshot of what is on that I would most likely watch.
I also have a favorites for only movie channels.


----------



## mdewitt (Sep 21, 2006)

I do have favorites lists for everything so unlocking the channels really would not be an issue. My main reason for locking out the 9000 channels is that I like the All HD list but you cannot modify it, so the channels show twice if they are mapped down. As you said, the All HD list is a nice way to see if new HD channels are added but are not in your favs lists.

I'll have to play around with it and see if the locked event thing is related to having the duplicate 9000 channel locked out or because I also have the corresponding SD channel locked out.

Thanks!


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I lock out duplicate, non subscribed and infomercial channels and have noticed the same Locked event issue. 

I wish the receiver would:

* automatically hide the duplicate channels. 
* give you an option to automatically hide the SD channels when an HD channel exists. 
* An option in each favorites list to automatically hide channels you aren't authorized to receive. That way, I wouldn't have to adjust my favorites every time we get free previews (and sometimes I miss previews because of this).


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

jsk said:


> I wish the receiver would:
> 
> * automatically hide the duplicate channels.
> * give you an option to automatically hide the SD channels when an HD channel exists.


I did some research for you on the receivers we have available and discovered that the 922 receiver does allow the first two points you gave. In the Settings then Guide Display you can choose it to show HD. It will hide the SD channels if an HD one is available. As for on other receivers, unsure at this time if they will release it, but I will bring it up as it seems like an awesome feature.



jsk said:


> * An option in each favorites list to automatically hide channels you aren't authorized to receive. That way, I wouldn't have to adjust my favorites every time we get free previews (and sometimes I miss previews because of this).


As for the last point; I will bring it up to them also, but the customizable favorites list is to add specific channels to it, the all sub category hides things not subscribed to. I will try to push forward some way of sorting that, until then CH 102 is always available for free previews to see what's playing for the month.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

Speaking of new-timer conflicts... it sould be nice if they actually showed you the conflicting programs and allowed you pick the actual programs instead of just "resolve by priority", etc.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

+1


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

You can see conflicts through Dish remote access or by pressing DVR button 3 times and showing skipped recordings.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Yes, but not until you decide to skip or keep the previously scheduled event without benefit of knowing what that event is.


----------

